# Chernabog vs. Hades vs. Jafar



## Cypher0120 (May 17, 2010)

Three potential love interests of Maleficent in crossovers.

>_>

All in character if they had some.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 17, 2010)

Feats for Cherenabog?

In a crossover, Hades has given Jafar his life, and powers back, and he could have easily taken them away, so Hades should easily be stronger than him.


----------



## Raigen (May 17, 2010)

They all....want.....love with....Maleficent...........


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 17, 2010)

Raigen said:


> They all....want.....love with....Maleficent...........



Ever seen House of Mouse? All of them have varying degrees of success with her.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 17, 2010)

Hades seemed to have a thing for Aphrodite in the cartoon. However, Hephaestus was having none of that! 

Besides, Hades takes women. He goes up to Earth, selects his bitches, and takes them. It's no use to resist, since they'll all be with him soon enough.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 17, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Feats for Cherenabog?
> 
> In a crossover, Hades has given Jafar his life, and powers back, and he could have easily taken them away, so Hades should easily be stronger than him.



Well it depends, if it is Genie Jafar he rapestomps if it is Sorcerer Hades rapestomps him


----------



## Level7N00b (May 17, 2010)

Genie Jafar has a weakness that anyone can exploit, not including the rules barring Genies from granting certain wishes. Hades has one that Jafar doesn't know about.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 17, 2010)

Hades is a God and can do whatever he wants. His voice being James Woods fuels his fire.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Genie Jafar has a weakness that anyone can exploit, not including the rules barring Genies from granting certain wishes. Hades has one that Jafar doesn't know about.



What weakness the lamp? Jafar can Reality Warp Hades before he do a shit, the Genie power is superior to that of Hades's why do you think Hades could only resurrect him to a lesser form of his sorcerer power? The Genie is stated to be one of the most powerful beigns he said to Hades "I was even an all-powerful Genie" and is obvious they did that so Al and Hercules wouldnt have to fight Genie Jafar because they would had lost (if PIS and CIS isnt included)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> What weakness the lamp? Jafar can Reality Warp Hades before he do a shit, the Genie power is superior to that of Hades's why do you think Hades could only resurrect him to a lesser form of his sorcerer power? The Genie is stated to be one of the most powerful beigns he said to Hades "I was even an all-powerful Genie" and is obvious they did that so Al and Hercules wouldnt have to fight Genie Jafar because they would had lost (if PIS and CIS isnt included)



Jafar's powers don't compare to Hades' shennanigans.


----------



## Raigen (May 18, 2010)

Wouldn't say that exactly...

G-Jafar: "I have all the Cosmic Power in the UNIVERSE!!"

Hades: "Yeah yeah yeah. Now, I have a question for you; When a genie dies, where does he go?"

G-Jafar: "Hah-hah!....wait...what?"



Jafar is fucked. Lamp is destroyed, Jafar dies. Hades can get knocked around, but can't be killed. And Hades can make deals with people that can sap their powers.


----------



## The810kid (May 18, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Hades seemed to have a thing for Aphrodite in the cartoon. However, Hephaestus was having none of that!
> 
> Besides, Hades takes women. He goes up to Earth, selects his bitches, and takes them. It's no use to resist, since they'll all be with him soon enough.



Have you played GOW 3 who wouldn't have a thing for her


----------



## Raigen (May 18, 2010)

Btw, I found the scene with Hades and Maleficent.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvkMVRG996M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 18, 2010)

While Chernabog was implyed to be massivly powerful, he really doesn't have that much in terms of feats beyond playing with the dead...though to be frank depending on the version he could beat Jafar...so long as it isn't Genie Jafar probably.

Hades being who he is stands the best chance here, it was already shown that Hades could take back Jafar's life just as easily as he gave it... Like Chernabog it depends on the version but Hades stands a much better chance against Genie Jafar than Chernabog does.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2010)

If he is resurrected Jafar yes, but if he is Genie Jafar without having died I dont see what can he do besides stealing his lamp, I dont think Hades can steal Jafar's Genie powers, he resurrected him as human, if he could had resurrected him as a Genie he would certaintly have done it because that would had rapestomped Hercules


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> If he is resurrected Jafar yes, but if he is Genie Jafar without having died I dont see what can he do besides stealing his lamp, I dont think Hades can steal Jafar's Genie powers, he resurrected him as human, if he could had resurrected him as a Genie he would certaintly have done it because that would had rapestomped Hercules



Herc ain't a full god. He's only a half-god remember? Full god Herc is untouchable.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Herc ain't a full god. He's only a half-god remember? Full god Herc is untouchable.



Can Herc go into full god-mode at will? Also Jafar has shown feats far better than the Mount Olympus, I think Genie Jafar could give Zeus a run for his money, given how he was beaten by the elements.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Can Herc go into full god-mode at will? Also Jafar has shown feats far better than the Mount Olympus, I think Genie Jafar could give Zeus a run for his money, given how he was beaten by the elements.



No. At the end of the movie, he was offered to become a god on Mount Olympus. But he refused and went back to Athens with Meg. Can't blame him. Pussy before God mode.


----------



## Narcissus (May 18, 2010)

Some things to clear up.

1) Hades restored Jafar to life because Jafar was already dead, and thus under his jurisdiction, also the reason he could take it back. And it is highly questionable if the Hercules cartoon series is canon.

2) No one seems to know about the genies' weakness except for the genies themselves. It was Genie who had to tell them that destroying Jafar's lamp would kill him.

3) God Hercules is not "untouchable."

The advantage Hades has is that he is completely immortal, but Jafar has much more raw power that him in his genie form.

there is a good chance Chernabog is more powerful than both.


----------



## The810kid (May 18, 2010)

Isn't chernabog from fantasia some one refresh my memery on what he could do.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2010)

The810kid said:


> Isn't chernabog from fantasia some one refresh my memery on what he could do.



Being The Devil?


----------



## The810kid (May 18, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Being The Devil?



Some feats would be nice I mean Hades has a similar role being Lord of the underworld ruler of the dead yada yada yada.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2010)

The810kid said:


> Some feats would be nice I mean Hades has a similar role being Lord of the underworld ruler of the dead yada yada yada.



The Devil himself needs feats? Open the Bible or something. Besides, Fantasia was more of a musical movie with wonderful animation.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The Devil himself needs feats? Open the Bible or something. Besides, Fantasia was more of a musical movie with wonderful animation.



I dont remember the devil doing anything extraordinary in the Bible, really if my memory doesnt fail me, the devil at his prime (when he was still a full angel) didnt even deserved God to fight him directly (as many people I have met believe) he was defeated at his prime by Michael, if the devil at his prime couldnt even reach God's throne to confront Him directly I doubt the weakened version could do something great.


----------



## Narcissus (May 18, 2010)

Chernabog didn't actually do anything, he is just presented as ultimate evil and extremely powerful. That was why I said he was *likely* more powerful than Hades and Jafar, but because he did not do anything, no argument can really be made for him.

And as for Satan in the Bible, I'd rather not get into any religious arguments, but he did knock 1/3 of the stars out of the sky with a swing of his tail, and no one in the Bible would be worthy of directly taking on God (unless He allowed it). 

Michael also had the backing of God, so there was no way he could lose to Lucifer.


----------



## Riddler (May 18, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> 2) No one seems to know about the genies' weakness except for the genies themselves. It was Genie who had to tell them that destroying Jafar's lamp would kill him



If the genies know this, then it means they have witnessed it before. Where do you think the previous dead Genies went and who was there to greet them?


----------



## Narcissus (May 18, 2010)

Or genies just inherently know the one thing that can kill them.

Besides, it's likely that genies don't go to the Underworld when they are destroyed, but Jafar was an exception because he was human to begin with. Then there is also the fact that Hades doesn't deal with all the souls of the dead (he didn't even know about Jafar until Pain and Panic alerted him).

Don't forget how Hades was defeated in the movie either - by being thrown into the River Styx  and pulled under by the angry souls. Yup, he was powerless to stop the souls in his own domain.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> and no one in the Bible would be worthy of directly taking on God (unless He allowed it).
> 
> Michael also had the backing of God, so there was no way he could lose to Lucifer.



But Lu didnt even reached God's throne I mean it isnt that God actually did something to stop him, He didnt even bothered he was defeated by God's army, so it is really not so impressing and Michael isnt even the highest of the hosts if Lu had taken on lets say Metatron then that would say something, in fact even the glorified man is said to be greater than Lu.


----------



## gamemaster (May 18, 2010)

both Chernabog and Hades rape Jafar if he's not in his Genie form.After all they both are pretty much variations of the Devil.

But Genie Jafar is a cosmic threat unless you exploit his lamp weakness so he would rape them back.In a straight up fight only a neigh omnipotent or higher could take Jafar as a Genie.

P.S: I don't CARE what Kingdom hearts or the modern Disney Corporation says.There is NO WAY Maleficent is more powerful than the freaking devil!

Satan is one of the top powers in the universe,Maleficent was a mere sorceress in her original incarnation.The new age Disney cats need to quit wanking her to be something she was never intended to be.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 18, 2010)

I kinda think that Hades being attacked by the souls in the River Styx was for comedy, if anything. Hades is a god, and not only that, he was in his own house. I think it is very likely that he got out of the River Styx after a while.

No way he died.


----------



## Raigen (May 18, 2010)

Well he's a god. The Gods don't die. Hades had to use a special elixir to rip away Herc's immortality and it's only effective if *all of it* is ingested. Otherwise it's only temporary and doesn't strip the gods other powers, as evidenced with Hercules. Though not immortal (until the end of the movie) he still retained his immense strength.


----------



## Aokiji (May 19, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Hades seemed to have a thing for Aphrodite in the cartoon. However, Hephaestus was having none of that!
> 
> Besides, Hades takes women. He goes up to Earth, selects his bitches, and takes them. It's no use to resist, since they'll all be with him soon enough.



The actual Hades was a pretty cool guy. He was nice enough to marry a chick after he raped her. 

By Greek mythology standards, this is like feminism and chivalry combined.


----------



## Narcissus (May 19, 2010)

Obviously Hades didn't die in the River Styx, as the gods were immortal. And it's likely he got out eventually.

It was the fact that he couldn't stop them in the first place though.

As for mythology, Hades "marrying" his wife actually wasn't all that nice, considering he tricked her into it. But he was one of the nicer gods.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> The actual Hades was a pretty cool guy. He was nice enough to marry a chick after he raped her.
> 
> By Greek mythology standards, this is like feminism and chivalry combined.



To be frank, he didn't actually rape Persephone, as rape apparently had another meaning of to abduct back then from what I understand.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 19, 2010)

Pretty sure he "ravished" her while on the chariot back to Erebus.

I do have a collection of Greek myths nearby, I could go check, but then that would require _effort_...

Rape seems to be the method of choice when comes to communication between the male gods and humans (male _or_ female, considering unfortunates like Ganymede): female gods just tend to be spiteful bitches to everyone around them, except Hestia.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Pretty sure he "ravished" her while on the chariot back to Erebus.
> 
> I do have a collection of Greek myths nearby, I could go check, but then that would require _effort_...
> 
> Rape seems to be the method of choice when comes to communication between the male gods and humans (male _or_ female, considering unfortunates like Ganymede): female gods just tend to be spiteful bitches to everyone around them, except Hestia.



He might have actually. the wording varies from reference to reference, so he might have actually done so, but some  books, state he just abducted her and took her to the underworld to be his wife, where she ate the fruit from the garden that would soon bear her name.


But Hades did tend to be the the more fair of the big 3 when it came down to it..if not most of the pantheon. Because most of the gods in Mythology were massive dicks


----------



## Fenix (May 19, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Obviously Hades didn't die in the River Styx, as the gods were immortal. And it's likely he got out eventually.
> 
> It was the fact that he couldn't stop them in the first place though.
> 
> As for mythology, Hades "marrying" his wife actually wasn't all that nice, considering he tricked her into it. But he was one of the nicer gods.



Wouldn't say nicer, he's just more chill and passive. When people did go dick around in his realm, he was jackass to them too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Wouldn't say nicer, he's just more chill and passive. When people did go dick around in his realm, he was jackass to them too.



Well that's understandable, when living people came to underworld they were there usually for three things, Going in to steal something, Going in to bring a soul back out, or going in to kidnap Cerberus. When Heroes have that bad of a track record in you're realm you have every right to be annoyed when another jackass comes along to steal your guard dog for a prank.

That said, when people were willing to actually behave in realm like Orpheus did, Hades was more than willing to play ball.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 19, 2010)

He certainly did NOT like mortals entering the Underworld: Orpheus only got out due to be l33t hax0rs at lyre-playing, and Heracles I believe was a combination of Persephone's wishes (Heracles being her rather beloved half-brother) and the fact that retriving Cereberus and bringing onto the surface was considered virtually impossible for anyone to achieve.

And I'd say Hades has every right to be a gloomy dude: he has to spend all eternity watching over the Greek version of Hell (Tartarus) with the presence of such charming people as Tantalus and Sisphyus. And the Asphodel Meadows are about as joyous as a sheet of sandpaper rubbed against your cheek. Only the Elysian Fields are worth dying for.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> He certainly did NOT like mortals entering the Underworld: Orpheus only got out due to be l33t hax0rs at lyre-playing, and Heracles I believe was a combination of Pesperone's wishes and the fact that retriving Cereberus and bringing onto the surface was considered virtually impossible for anyone to achieve.
> 
> And I'd say Hades has every right to be a gloomy dude: he has to spend all eternity watching over the Greek version of Hell (Tartarus) with the presence of such charming people as Tantalus and Sisphyus. And the Asphodel Meadows are about as joyous as a sheet of sandpaper rubbed against your cheek. Only the Elysian Fields are worth dying for.



It's especially depressing, when you got the job of ruling over hell by losing in a game of chance.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 19, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Pretty sure he "ravished" her while on the chariot back to Erebus.
> 
> I do have a collection of Greek myths nearby, I could go check, but then that would require _effort_...
> 
> Rape seems to be the method of choice when comes to communication between the male gods and humans (male _or_ female, considering unfortunates like Ganymede): female gods just tend to be spiteful bitches to everyone around them, except Hestia.



Did any female god ever came to be interested in a human? I said it because usually male gods didnt had any problem in fucking lesser beigns, oh and Hestia was virgin.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Did any female god ever came to be interested in a human? I said it because usually male gods didnt had any problem in fucking lesser beigns, oh and Hestia was virgin.



Aphrodite mainly....don't know about Demeter. Athena, Hestia and Artemis were all virgins and stayed virgins...though Artemis came cloes to breaking her vow with Orion. No point in even mentioning Hera


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 19, 2010)

Adonis is likely the most famous example, most popularly known as the "world's most beautiful man": Persephone and Aprhodite fought over him for a few years, and when the former finally won the "right" to keep him in the underworld, Aphrodite (IIRC) sent Ares to injure him in some manner so that he would remain in her care, but the war god (who frequently slept with the beauty goddess) was jealous of Adonis, and decided to flat-out kill him, by transforming into a boar and goring him during a hunting trip.


----------



## Aokiji (May 19, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> He might have actually. the wording varies from reference to reference, so he might have actually done so, but some  books, state he just abducted her and took her to the underworld to be his wife, where she ate the fruit from the garden that would soon bear her name.
> 
> 
> But Hades did tend to be the the more fair of the big 3 when it came down to it..if not most of the pantheon. Because most of the gods in Mythology were massive dicks



Not only the gods. Heracles killed a man who taught him to play an instrument because he had the gall *GASP* to correct his mistakes. 

That's kind of the point of TEACHING, genius.

And even normal people were like that, as Nietzsche said, back then good and evil didn't exist: only good (ergo strong) or bad (ergo weak)

Only case where bad behaviour was actually called upon was the fact that Ares wasn't widely worshipped back then because he is a warmonger.



Orochibuto said:


> Did any female god ever came to be interested in a human? I said it because usually male gods didnt had any problem in fucking lesser beigns, oh and Hestia was virgin.



Aphrodite fucked Adonis before he even hit puberty. 

The ultimate Straight shota phantasy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

Yeah. that's the way it usually was in Greek Myth. didn't Hercules try and conquer Troy at one point as well? 

The heroes for all thier deeds tended to be massive dicks. whether it be Hercules, Theseus (Mister i'm going to marry the woman who helped me out of the Labyrinth then dump her on a island to rot) or Odysseus (Mr. hey guys lets go invade this island that pissed us off on our way to Troy...and then runaway screaming like little girls...or mister let's piss off a cyclops men...we'll surely make it out of this alive)


----------



## Orochibuto (May 20, 2010)

Jafar has at least Haruhi-level power, the thing is that Hades if killed will only spawn on his underworld, and you know as long as there is a possibility of anything in theory infinite---------------> any possibility.

My point is as Hades is impossible to be killed because he always spawns in the underworld, he will have infinite chances to fight Jafar, Jafar Genie may be many orders of power above Hades but he is not completely immortal, so he have X number of chances, eventually according to maths Hades at some point is going to HAVE to win, because X possibilities will ALWAYS be defeated by infinite possibilities.


----------



## Narcissus (May 20, 2010)

There was also the fact that Hades was willing to let the entire world wither and die just to keep his wife until Zeus ordered him to let her go.



Orochibuto said:


> Jafar has at least Haruhi-level power, the thing is that Hades if killed will only spawn on his underworld, and you know as long as there is a possibility of anything in theory infinite---------------> any possibility.
> 
> My point is as Hades is impossible to be killed because he always spawns in the underworld, he will have infinite chances to fight Jafar, Jafar Genie may be many orders of power above Hades but he is not completely immortal, so he have X number of chances, eventually according to maths Hades at some point is going to HAVE to win, because X possibilities will ALWAYS be defeated by infinite possibilities.



Not really. Though immortal, the gods could be restrained and sealed away. It happens in both mythology and in the movie (Zeus sealing the Titans, Hades being trapped in the River Styx).

Think of it like this. Jafar was able to create a magic orb that held Genie and kept him from using any of his powers until he was freed from it.



KaiserWombat said:


> Adonis is likely the most famous example, most popularly known as the "world's most beautiful man"



NO!  *points to username*


----------



## Punpun (May 20, 2010)

Yay, the most beautiful was Narcissus.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 20, 2010)

Not my fault that Greek mythology is about as consistent as Marvel/DC Comics is when it came to characters!

I'd say a quarter of all men introduced have been called the "most beautiful" at one time or another: and to be fair, while all mortal women fell instantly in love with Narcissus, two _goddesses_ warred over Adonis his entire life.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 20, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Not my fault that Greek mythology is about as consistent as Marvel/DC Comics is when it came to characters!
> 
> I'd say a quarter of all men introduced have been called the "most beautiful" at one time or another: and to be fair, while all mortal women fell instantly in love with Narcissus, two _goddesses_ warred over Adonis his entire life.



The divine status has nothing to do with it, a mortal woman can be more bitch in her likes than a godess, and I think the warring was more because of pride than actual interest, specially for Aphrodite who couldnt stand anyone to receive more attention than her, If you saw Aphrodite face to face and directly rejected her to choose another woman you can be prety sure she will bitch slap that other woman for all eternity and seek your attention all her life, you see get Aphrodite isnt hard you just have to more or less tell her "BITCH, YOU ARENT THE BEST SHIT IN THE WORLD IM NOT GOING TO FIGHT FOR YOU, YOU WILL FIGHT FOR ME!"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 20, 2010)

EJ wombat

Poseidon? biggest  jerk in the pantheon?

Apollo seemed to be some what lax..from what little I've read on him


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 20, 2010)

Aphrodite started hunting trips alongside Adonis (even though she didn't like them) and spent "every waking moment" with him, just because she was so enraptured by his beauty. The only reason she left him in the first place was because she was forced to do her actual duties as a goddess. She _mourned_ over his corpse, made the first anemones in his memory and declared that a festival in his name must be honoured on the day of his death every year.

Yeah, I don't think it was simply pride.

EDIT: Apollo was pretty bad at times: do NOT do anything to his sister Artemis, do NOT desecrate his temple (Achilles, Heracles did it at some point also IIRC), do NOT spurn his advances (directly [Cassandra] or indirectly [the first raven in Greek mythology was a messenger transformed after he managed to get one of Apollo's lovers killed, IIRC]) and stuff like that.

He's relatively tame in terms of punishment, but I seem to recall him having a rather short temper in actions he feels are commited against him.

Poseidon seemed to relinquish rage or appeals against fellow gods rather quickly enough, but his hatred of Odysseus is well-documented (the Odyssey would have been a fraction of its decades-long journey and a hell of a lot more pleasant had Poseidon not been one to hold a grudge).


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 20, 2010)

A decades old grudge that was held over the blinding of his cyclops child...though to be fair Odysseus getting into that situation was his own fault.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 20, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Aphrodite started hunting trips alongside Adonis (even though she didn't like them) and spent "every waking moment" with him, just because she was so enraptured by his beauty. The only reason she left him in the first place was because she was forced to do her actual duties as a goddess. She _mourned_ over his corpse, made the first anemones in his memory and declared that a festival in his name must be honoured on the day of his death every year.



Ok, it wasnt pride.

Still I dont see why having a godess in love towards you means so much more than having human in love towards you, it isnt that beign a godess automatically rises your standards above everyone else, is like saying a guy that has Wonder Woman having orgasms only seeing him is way harder than having a normal girl doing the same shit when the normal girl may be "bitchier" in her likes


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> A decades old grudge that was held over the blinding of his cyclops child...though to be fair Odysseus getting into that situation was his own fault.



I thought the beef originated when Odysseus prayed to Okeanus for a safe trip home and not to Poseidon and then scaring his kid...just inflated it...


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 20, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I thought the beef originated when Odysseus prayed to Okeanus and not to Poseidon and then scaring his kid...just inflated it...



To my knowledge, Poseiden's grudge against him started when Odysseus blinded Polyphemus the Cyclops and he prayed to Poseiden to curse Odysseus. apparently Poseiden took this too seriously and hounded Odysseus for decades, refusing to give him the winds home or calm seas to help him, and wrecking every ship he's ever been on.

But I could be wrong


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 21, 2010)

I don't ever remember seeing Oceanus being mentioned in any account of the Odyssey.

Particularly not at Sicily.

And how would Odysseus know about the Titan before the Olympian god? He'd be not even half as smart as Homer made him out to be if he didn't realize that not praying to the god of natural disasters = BAD MOVE. The incident with Polyphemus was mainly started by a few of his sailors attempting to steal flocks of sheep anyway, he was dragged into the entire incident. Blinding him after he got him drunk was a bit much, though, even if Poly ate like six of his people.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 21, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> I don't ever remember seeing Oceanus being mentioned in any account of the Odyssey.
> 
> Particularly not at Sicily.
> 
> And how would Odysseus know about the Titan before the Olympian god? He'd be not even half as smart as Homer made him out to be if he didn't realize that not praying to the god of natural disasters = BAD MOVE. The incident with Polyphemus was mainly started by a few of his sailors attempting to steal flocks of sheep anyway, he was dragged into the entire incident. Blinding him after he got him drunk was a bit much, though, even if Poly ate like six of his people.



before departing he makes a prayer or something for safe passage and it seems that the prayer is directed at the outer ocean..and not at Poseidons domain  meaning towards oceanus


----------

